# Sig 2022 9mm help



## kelokov (May 5, 2012)

Hey folks, i have a Sig 2022 in 9mm, and after cleaning i seemed to have made a critical error in reassembly, the slide is stuck back, and i cant seem to fix the issue, ive checked youtube with little hope and found nothing but kids and their airsoft guns. Any assistance in the matter would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

My only complaint with the 2022 is the reassembly procedure. You have to make sure that the barrel is positioned correctly so the slide stop goes thru the elongated hole is the locking lug. Once you do it a few times, it's easier to do, but no other Sig has this feature. It's similar in design to the 1911, but you have to deal with spring tension while you're putting back together. I've shot 1911's for many years so it's second nature for me, but it does confuse alot of people. If you move the slide forward, it should free the barrel. If the slide is jammed solid, find a competent gunsmith, he should be able to free it. Whatever you do, dont' try and force the slide, you may cause internal damage. Hope this helps.


----------



## kelokov (May 5, 2012)

The barrel is jammed, so basically you are telling me that im hosed. I thank you for the help, im more than open to ideas on how to fix it, a gunsmith being my last resort, possibly ill send it back to sig. They are usually good about fixing user goofs.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the key thing here is to try and get the slide stop back out which should free up the barrel/slide assembly. If you are unable to do this, then I would send it back to Sig and let them fix it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try putting just enough tension on the slide to remove pin.....JJ


----------



## kelokov (May 5, 2012)

I figured it out, i decided to sleep on the problem and the idea came to me. I took a hammer, i used a brass/plastic dual headed hammer (plastic side) im sure a small rubber or soft hammer would work fine too, and hit the chamber of the barrel twice with very little force and it just unjammed, i was amazed at how stupidly easy it was. The gun came right back apart and its now in perfect working condition. Im just telling you folks what worked for me.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad it worked for you.....you are gonna love the SP 2022


----------



## alexVT (May 10, 2012)

Hello All, this is my first post on this forum. I will be moving from VT to TX shortly and was in the market for a pistol to take the TX CHL test with. On Tues I played hookey from work and picked up a 2022  Well, I had a similar issue when reassembling my new pistol. This was my main mistake, and perhaps yours as well:

When you slide the slide/barrel/recoil spring onto the frame, just pull it on enough so that the back of the slide lines up with the frame, so it looks like it normally does at rest. THEN put the assembly pin into the hole and push it as far as it will go. Then pull the slide back far enough to push the pin the rest of the way though the slide.

I made this mistake a few times but once I got this step down, I was golden. Good luck!


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Thaks for the tip on re-assembly!


----------



## Sigpro2022_Guy (Oct 2, 2012)

Instead of using anything of a Hammer type, the easy solution if it locks up is to pull slide back, turn pistol upside down and will unlock.


----------

